# Mike's Tapes - why skip a day?



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello. I am enjoying listening to Mike's tapes and am on day 6. I do feel more relaxed around all of my many IBS problems. Why do I have to skip a day, as the schedule says? Can I do it anyway if I want to, or will that lessen the effectiveness?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Slimmm,The days off are there for a reason and help the effectiveness of the program. In Mike's research he has found that the subconscious needs days off to assimilate the information and input, so it is important to adhere to the breaks also. If you wish, you can relisten to the introduction on your day off, otherwise, just take that little break.Glad you are enjoying the sessions - they are so soothing aren't they? All the best to you on your journey to feeling better.


----------

